# Chickens



## doug610 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi 
I am new to this,i've been living in tarragona for 2 years now and my wife would like to keep a few chickens.Does anybody know where to buy a chicken coop in this area,i've spent hours looking for spanish companies but cant seem to find one.plenty of firms in uk advertizing but to expensive for shipping.Any Ideas????


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

doug610 said:


> Hi
> I am new to this,i've been living in tarragona for 2 years now and my wife would like to keep a few chickens.Does anybody know where to buy a chicken coop in this area,i've spent hours looking for spanish companies but cant seem to find one.plenty of firms in uk advertizing but to expensive for shipping.Any Ideas????


Why not build one? Easy enough to do with some chicken wire and wood.
Check on planning though as you dont want to fall foul of planning regulations


----------

